# Snaring



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

New snaring coyotes. Any pointers that could help me?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

You using bait stations?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Best time of year to snare is about 5 months ago. Unless youre just after killing them. Fur is out of prime now. 
Also watch your game laws on when they can be used.
Xdeano


----------



## ndhunter12 (Jul 3, 2013)

Like xdeano said fur is out of prime if your after the money! But let me tell ya its fun to do. Find an area where you know there is coyotes. What I did this winter is find trails going through the cattails. Come into the trail on the side. I used 10 in. rebar stakes with a washer welded on top. They only have to be pounded into the ground 5 in. if you have frozen ground. Take a 6 in piece of #9 gauge wire stick into the base of a cattails and hang your snare. Next step is get the coyote out of the snare  And with the rebar stakes they can be chopped right out of frozen ground or the ice with a hatchet, like I said 5in. is deep enough in frozen ground. Good luck and kill them all!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

If its legal, get a few good bait stations going in tree bluffs. I like bluffs with good willows to pinch them into good trails. You do this and you'll catch more than you want to skin.


----------

